
Opening a new chapter of my work in AI - a_d
https://medium.com/@andrewng/opening-a-new-chapter-of-my-work-in-ai-c6a4d1595d7b#.t635fvblk
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365).

~~~
paulddraper
You moved comments from the 81 point post to the 36 point post?

Was that one first and unpopular?

~~~
dang
Yes, you can tell by the IDs that the other one was first. Also, it followed
the HN guidelines by not rewriting the title.

